# J-2 visa



## Somerset (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

My husband and I have recently arrived in California. He's J-1 and I'm J-2, but we were intending to apply for my permission to work asap, as it'll probably take three months to come through. However, my husband's employer has now recommended that we wait a couple of months before even starting the application. Does anyone have experience with applying for a work permit on a J-2? 

Speaking of the J-2, although I've worked freelance and been a grad student before, this is the very first time I've had a *completely* open (ie empty) work schedule! Does anyone have any tips on constructive ways to enjoy the time off? I'd like to travel, but we don't really have the cash (and have yet to get a car) -- has anyone done any volunteering in the L.A. area, or taken interesting but cheap/free courses? There is a spouses group attached to my husband's work, but although it's really nice most people there are older and busy with children (I'm 28 and we don't have kids yet) and so can't advise on this.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jennifer_sita (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm just curious as to why the employer advised you to wait before filing. Are they going to change your partner's visa/status? What would be the benefit in waiting?

I'm on a J1 and my partner is on a J2 and have heard the same timescales you provided. We haven't applied for his J2 work authorization yet, though.



Somerset said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband and I have recently arrived in California. He's J-1 and I'm J-2, but we were intending to apply for my permission to work asap, as it'll probably take three months to come through. However, my husband's employer has now recommended that we wait a couple of months before even starting the application. Does anyone have experience with applying for a work permit on a J-2?
> 
> ...


----------



## braski (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Somerset

I am exactly in the same situation as you except I'm in the SF bay area (same age, no kids, same visa, no work). I applied for my work permit within 2 weeks of being here and got it a few weeks ago.... took about 7 weeks. I now also have a SSN so can apply for almost everything (it only took one week to arrive). Not sure why you were recommended to wait... doesn't make any difference. However I'm really struggling to find any work... I'm a high school teacher and no-ones interested. 

Hope this helps. Would love to hear how you're finding living in Cali.


----------



## bristow7 (Oct 24, 2010)

hi what is a j1 visa and how hard are they to get also how long do they last. thank you


----------

